# Surgery and a cold?



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

There seem to be colds everywhere and I am scheduled for surgery in two weeks. Will they still do the surgery if I have a slight cold? I have waited so long I don't want to postpone!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Slight cold? Yes. Anything that looks like the flu? Probably not.

That all said, I'm a big believer in not borrowing trouble. Don't worry about it unless you have to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Always check w/your doctor when it comes to such things. Depends on what is going on.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Be super-diligent about hand-washing, and do your best to stay away from sick people. For some reason, sick people always seem to think their illness is not contagious. I have never understood that mentality. (If it's not contagious, how in the heck did they get it???)


----------

